# Some quick drawings XD



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

By kather at 2012-06-03










By kather at 2012-06-03



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Those are some great quick drawings :thumbsup:


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw, those are adorable! Have you tried doing any colored?


----------

